

Rapid Development with Codeigniter and RedBean ORM (+source code) - legierski
http://blog.self.li/post/21377767608/rapid-development-codeigniter-redbean-php-orm

======
babuskov
I used to use CodeIgniter. It's really good for beginners and easy to to get
into. But, it's still not rapid enough for me. After a few big successful
projects, I have switched to Yii framework. I wrote about the reasons the
switch to Yii here:

[http://www.backwardcompatible.net/post/8961623281/7-reasons-...](http://www.backwardcompatible.net/post/8961623281/7-reasons-
why-yii-framework-is-better-than-codeigniter)

RedBean does reduce 7 reasons to 6, but still. With Yii you get everything in
a single RAD MVC framework.

------
Kudos
I can't be the only one who thinks Codeigniter is a terrible framework. Does
it still break GET vars by design?

It seems like it's mostly the tool of choice for web designers.

~~~
legierski
Yes, it does. But you can access GET vars using
$this->input->get('variable_name'), which coupled with built in global XSS
filtering is much better idea than accessing GET directly.

~~~
Kudos
The fact that they're available at all now is an improvement from when I last
had to use it.

~~~
kingatomic
It's grown up into a relatively good framework. I've used it for a few one-off
projects at work (nothing at high scale); CRUD is a well-solved problem, so
it's not surprising that CI handles forms/validation in a relatively sane way.

One thing conspicuously missing are (good) generators; I typically prefer
things like seam-gen or the rails generators to lay the groundwork. I ended up
rolling one for my own projects, which makes it phenomenally easy to get an
app going.

------
legierski
I'm wondering, would it be useful for anyone if I added html5 boilerplate and
folder structure for js/css/img ?

~~~
buchin
It's already there <https://github.com/buchin/ci-bootstrap>

